# Hunting During Heavy Snowfall?



## Uber-Schneider (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok, I'll say sorry in advance. My buddy and I made plans to hunt coyote in the middle of the mitten this past Tuesday. Sure enough, here it is Tuesday and the weather forecast now calling for 2" of rain Friday, followed by 4-8" of snow this Saturday when we're thinking of hunting.
I have no problem hunting in snowfall (actually somewhat like it), but would we be wasting our time? Unless it's a prolonged event, my experience is most animals sense a storm and feed heavy before it, and then come out afterwards. What do you think? Also a full moon 1/10, generally also bad for daylight hunting.


----------



## MichMac (Oct 7, 2016)

I don't know about coyotes, but I shot one of my best bucks during a very heavy snowfall.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

You answered your own question,before and especially after.During the storm in my experience they do not move.Good luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## Tactical Assist (Dec 27, 2019)

It’s hard to say what them Yotes will do.

I’ve shot them at high noon, 90 plus degrees, high humidity, windy

I’ve shot them in pouring rain, high wind

I’ve shot them in a snow storm, high wind

Some days I think it’s a perfect day/night, and don’t see anything

If you can get them to bite to a call they will come. They won’t pass up a meal, Especially in the winter time


----------



## Uber-Schneider (Apr 5, 2008)

Won't be finding out this weekend. Rain to freezing rain to snow predicted Friday, then 8-13" of snow Saturday. Freezing rain and climber tree stands don't mix well, and wind direction (NNE) also not good for the setup. Also not sure a full moon would help out. Will let you know how it goes next weekend.


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

One, if your hunting at night with lights in a snow storm your not going to be able to see. Typically they'll move before the storm and after, but you never know. I have killed them on full moons but I do not typically hunt at that time. Barometric pressure plays a major roll in how active they will be. If you see deer on their feet the dogs will also, if deer are bedded they typically are not very active, but you never know.


----------



## Uber-Schneider (Apr 5, 2008)

Well, just to finish it out...

Didn't go weekend of 1/18 (almost had the same exact weather situation even if we had planned on it!). Managed to go last Saturday with very wet snow, rain & fog. Heard coyotes in the distance very early, but no luck. I think we need to work on our calling, not sure that cycling through every button on the electronic call isn't more of a warning to them rather than a "hey look at this" message.

Can't remember the call my buddy purchased, but it seemed to me like it almost had a "plastic" sound that the coyotes would pick up. Anyone have any experience with this? Almost made me want to coat the inside of the speaker with duct tape or thin liquid rubber spray to knock that edge off the soundwaves.


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

Uber-Schneider said:


> Well, just to finish it out...
> 
> Didn't go weekend of 1/18 (almost had the same exact weather situation even if we had planned on it!). Managed to go last Saturday with very wet snow, rain & fog. Heard coyotes in the distance very early, but no luck. I think we need to work on our calling, not sure that cycling through every button on the electronic call isn't more of a warning to them rather than a "hey look at this" message.
> 
> Can't remember the call my buddy purchased, but it seemed to me like it almost had a "plastic" sound that the coyotes would pick up. Anyone have any experience with this? Almost made me want to coat the inside of the speaker with duct tape or thin liquid rubber spray to knock that edge off the soundwaves.


What manufacture call? Rule of thumb is buy once and not twice. I had a dog come out to Lightning Jack and it spooked back in the woods for some reason, immediately switched to Cottontail Candy and it was right back out within minutes and bit the bullet. You never know what is going to perk their interest. Sometimes I pause 30 seconds between sounds and sometimes I don't.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

In my opinion it doesn't make a difference. I've seen them in all sorts of weather.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

They die good in any weather but only if your out there.


----------

